# Image im PopupMenu vom SystemTray



## Ingerten (26. Jun 2015)

Hallo Männers,

hab da mal ne Frage, ob das überhaupt möglich ist, was ich vor habe. 
Im Netz habe ich nicht wirklich was dazu gefunden.

Frage:
Ist es möglich, bei einem PopupMenu vom SystemTray, das man wie auf dem Bild, das rot markierte Feld noch anhängen und ein Image oder Icon einfügen kann?


----------



## dzim (27. Jun 2015)

Wenn du das Popup selbst implementierst, also keine Standart-Komponenten verwendest, dann ist die Antwort: Ja. Ansonsten: Nein.
Einfach, gel?


----------



## Ingerten (29. Jun 2015)

Ja, für den Profi ist es sicher einfach, aber ich bin kein Profi, sonst hätte ich ja nicht gefragt. 

Kann mir da mal bitte jemand ein Beispiel zeigen, wie man so ein Popup selbst implementiert?
Ich finde da nich nichts im Netz oder ich stelle mich zu doof an.


----------



## dzim (30. Jun 2015)

Trivial ist es tatsächlich nicht, denn ich wusste nicht, das JavaFX noch immer keine Tray-Icons nativ unterstützt. :-(
Daher bin ich von folgendem Beispiel ausgegangen, dass die AWT-TrayIcon-API dafür verwendet:
https://gist.github.com/jewelsea/e231e89e8d36ef4e5d8a
Problem bleibt aber, dass das Menü im Bsp. nur ein klassisches AWT-Menü ist und das ist kaum anpassbar und... hässlich.
Auch stört mich, das die JavaFX-Stage undekoriert in die Mitte des Schirms gesetzt wird. (Undekoriert ist noch ok, aber die Position eher nicht.)

Ich habe also etwas damit herumgespielt...


```
package jfxtest;

import java.awt.event.MouseListener;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.net.URL;
import java.text.DateFormat;
import java.text.SimpleDateFormat;
import java.util.Date;
import java.util.Timer;
import java.util.TimerTask;

import javafx.application.Application;
import javafx.application.Platform;
import javafx.geometry.Point2D;
import javafx.geometry.Pos;
import javafx.geometry.Rectangle2D;
import javafx.scene.Node;
import javafx.scene.Scene;
import javafx.scene.control.Label;
import javafx.scene.layout.StackPane;
import javafx.scene.layout.VBox;
import javafx.scene.paint.Color;
import javafx.stage.Screen;
import javafx.stage.Stage;
import javafx.stage.StageStyle;

import javax.imageio.ImageIO;

// Java 8 code
public class JavaFXTrayIconSample extends Application {
	
	private static final String iconImageLoc = "http://icons.iconarchive.com/icons/scafer31000/bubble-circle-3/16/GameCenter-icon.png";
	
	private Stage stage;
	
	private Timer notificationTimer = new Timer();
	
	private DateFormat timeFormat = SimpleDateFormat.getTimeInstance();
	
	@Override
	public void start(final Stage stage) {
		this.stage = stage;
		
		Platform.setImplicitExit(false);
		
		javax.swing.SwingUtilities.invokeLater(this::addAppToTray);
		
		stage.initStyle(StageStyle.TRANSPARENT);
		
		StackPane layout = new StackPane(createContent());
		layout.setStyle("-fx-background-color: rgba(255, 255, 255, 1.0);");
		layout.setPrefSize(300, 200);
		
		layout.setOnMouseClicked(event -> stage.hide());
		
		Scene scene = new Scene(layout);
		scene.setFill(Color.TRANSPARENT);
		
		stage.setScene(scene);
	}
	
	/**
	 * For this dummy app, the (JavaFX scenegraph) content, just says "hello, world". A real app, might load an FXML or something like that.
	 *
	 * @return the main window application content.
	 */
	private Node createContent() {
		Label hello = new Label("hello, world");
		hello.setStyle("-fx-font-size: 40px; -fx-text-fill: forestgreen;");
		Label instructions = new Label("(click to hide)");
		instructions.setStyle("-fx-font-size: 12px; -fx-text-fill: orange;");
		
		VBox content = new VBox(10, hello, instructions);
		content.setAlignment(Pos.CENTER);
		
		return content;
	}
	
	/**
	 * Sets up a system tray icon for the application.
	 */
	private void addAppToTray() {
		try {
			// ensure awt toolkit is initialized.
			java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit();
			
			// app requires system tray support, just exit if there is no support.
			if (!java.awt.SystemTray.isSupported()) {
				System.out.println("No system tray support, application exiting.");
				Platform.exit();
			}
			
			// set up a system tray icon.
			java.awt.SystemTray tray = java.awt.SystemTray.getSystemTray();
			URL imageLoc = new URL(iconImageLoc);
			java.awt.Image image = ImageIO.read(imageLoc);
			java.awt.TrayIcon trayIcon = new java.awt.TrayIcon(image);
			
			// if the user double-clicks on the tray icon, show the main app stage.
			// trayIcon.addActionListener(event -> Platform.runLater(() -> {
			// showStage(null, null);
			// }));
			
			// regardles of the mouse button you've clicked, the stage will be shown anyway
			trayIcon.addMouseListener(new MouseListener() {
				
				@Override
				public void mouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent e) {
					Platform.runLater(() -> {
						showStage(Double.valueOf(e.getX()), Double.valueOf(e.getY()));
					});
				}
				
				@Override
				public void mousePressed(java.awt.event.MouseEvent e) {}
				
				@Override
				public void mouseReleased(java.awt.event.MouseEvent e) {}
				
				@Override
				public void mouseEntered(java.awt.event.MouseEvent e) {}
				
				@Override
				public void mouseExited(java.awt.event.MouseEvent e) {}
			});
			
			java.awt.MenuItem exitItem = new java.awt.MenuItem("Exit");
			exitItem.addActionListener(event -> {
				notificationTimer.cancel();
				Platform.exit();
				tray.remove(trayIcon);
			});
			
			notificationTimer.schedule(new TimerTask() {
				@Override
				public void run() {
					javax.swing.SwingUtilities.invokeLater(() -> trayIcon.displayMessage("hello", "The time is now " + timeFormat.format(new Date()),
							java.awt.TrayIcon.MessageType.INFO));
				}
			}, 5_000, 60_000);
			
			tray.add(trayIcon);
		} catch (java.awt.AWTException | IOException e) {
			System.out.println("Unable to init system tray");
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
	
	/**
	 * Shows the application stage and ensures that it is brought ot the front of all stages.
	 */
	private void showStage(Double clickX, Double clickY) {
		if (stage != null) {
			
			if (clickX != null && clickY != null) {
				
				final Rectangle2D screenBounds = Screen.getPrimary().getVisualBounds();
				
				clickX = clickX + 50;
				
				Point2D fromCoordsUR = new Point2D(clickX + stage.getWidth(), clickY);
				Point2D fromCoordsLL = new Point2D(clickX, clickY + stage.getHeight());
				
				if (screenBounds.getMaxY() < fromCoordsLL.getY()) {
					clickY = screenBounds.getHeight() - stage.getHeight();
				}
				if (screenBounds.getMaxX() < fromCoordsUR.getX()) {
					clickX = screenBounds.getWidth() - stage.getWidth();
				}
				stage.setX(clickX);
				stage.setY(clickY);
			}
			
			stage.show();
			stage.toFront();
		}
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException, java.awt.AWTException {
		launch(args);
	}
}
```

Jetzt musst du nur noch das Layout des anzuzeigenden Fensters anpassen und dafür sorgen, dass es nicht bei jeden Klick verschwindet, sondern erst beim Klick auf einen Eintrag deines gefakten Menüs, das in dem Layout enthalten ist...

Ungefähr klar, was ich meine?


----------



## Ingerten (30. Jun 2015)

Hey danke @dzim, das du dir die Arbeit gemacht hast, das hat mir sehr weiter geholfen.

Wenn auch jemand den Code von @dzim mal testen will, dann solltet ihr in Zeile 162, 163, 166 und 169, von stage.getWidth() in layout.getPrefWidth(), bzw. stage.getHeight() in layout.getPrefHeight() ändern,
sonst fehlen beim ersten MouseClick die Werte und der StackPane() ist nicht an der richtigen Position.

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe


----------



## dzim (30. Jun 2015)

Ah! 
Das war der Grund!  
Ich hatte mich da schon gewundert, aber nicht weiter nachgeschaut. ;-) 

Ist eigentlich auch logisch, solang die Stage noch nie zuvor gezeigt wurde... *facepalm*


----------



## Ingerten (30. Jun 2015)

Na ja, es ging um die andere Sache, so ein Fehler findet der "nicht Profi(also ich)"  auch noch und ich freue mich, wenn ich den "Profi(also du)" auch mal helfen kann , aber du hättest den fehler sicher selber gefunden.

Danke nochmal für deine Unterstützung.

Jetzt habe ich nur noch ein Problem, ich muss mich jetzt mit JavaFX beschäftigen, das habe ich immer etwas vernachlässigt.

LG


----------



## Maggot (30. Jun 2015)

Was ist jetzt das eine Problem noch? Wie du das Bild anzeigst?


----------



## Ingerten (30. Jun 2015)

Das Menü und das bild in das Layout zu bringen, aber das bekomme ich schon hin, sollte ja nicht so schwer sein, denke ich mal.

Wenn nicht, dann weiss ich ja, wo ich hilfe bekomme.


----------

